# sind Mückenlarven in Deutschland erlaubt?



## Hammi24 (22. April 2017)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich habe mittlerweile eine ganze reihe an Videos über das Angeln mit Zuckmücken larven gesehen und frage mich, ob die Viecher in Deutschland als Hakenköder oder Futterzusatz erlaubt sind??? Grund der Frage ist, das in Gesprächen mit einigen Vereinskollegen zu hören war, das die Mücken larven in Deutschland wohl verboten seien. wieder andere sagen, alles kein ding. kann man nehmen, wenn die Jeweilige Gewässer-Ordnung nichts gegenteiliges sagt. ich habe dann unsere Satzung durchforstet und habe, bis auf Einschränkungen bei gefärbten Futter und bunten Maden nichts finden können. weiß einer von euch was denn jetzt richtig ist, und wenn erlaubt, wo kann man das nachlesen???
Gruß

Der Hammi


----------



## Matrix85 (22. April 2017)

*AW: sind Mückenlarven in Deutschland erlaubt?*

Das fangen der Zuckmückenlarve ist in Deutschland verboten, damit zu angeln ist erlaubt. 
Die Fische geraten regelrecht in einen fressrausch. Deshalb sind sie in vielen Wettbewerben nicht erlaubt, aus Fairness.


----------



## Mollebulle (22. April 2017)

*AW: sind Mückenlarven in Deutschland erlaubt?*

Darum angelt man an den Alpenseen  mit "Kunstködern"  sog. Nymphen 
d. h. Zuckmückenlarven Attrappen an den Hegenen. 
Kann man auch selbst herstellen mit bunten Fäden auf 12er und/oder 14er Haken, das ganze dann mit Nagellack "bissfest" gemacht .... 
Da kannst Du mal -Felchen angeln-   googeln .... 
.
also ich kann mir das anbringen von lebenden Zuckmückenlarven an einem Haken nicht sooo richtig vorstellen ....


----------



## feederbrassen (22. April 2017)

*AW: sind Mückenlarven in Deutschland erlaubt?*

Guckt mal hier :https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323503&page=2

Da steht so ziemlich alles wissenswerte drin.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. April 2017)

*AW: sind Mückenlarven in Deutschland erlaubt?*

Es ist die natürlichste Nahrung der Fische, lockt vorallem in Verbindung mit Lehm, wie der Name der Larven schon sagt, durch Zuckungen. Keineswegs verboten, bei vielen Hegeveranstaltungen vom Regelwerk ausgeschlossen weil diese sowohl im Preis wie der Beschaffung schon einen recht großen Wettbewerbsnachteil für viele Teilnehmer darstellen würde.

Das Fangen dieser Larven werde ich dieses Jahr auch ausprobieren, ob Verboten oder nicht.


----------



## Laichzeit (22. April 2017)

*AW: sind Mückenlarven in Deutschland erlaubt?*

Mückenlarven fangen ist übrigens erlaubt.
Als Fischnährtiere fallen sie unter das Fischereirecht, also braucht man eine Fischereierlaubnis für das Gewässer.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. April 2017)

*AW: sind Mückenlarven in Deutschland erlaubt?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Mückenlarven fangen ist übrigens erlaubt.
> Als Fischnährtiere fallen sie unter das Fischereirecht, also braucht man eine Fischereierlaubnis für das Gewässer.



Ich hab nen Schein, Glück gehabt. |supergri Wir haben bei uns im See definitiv diese Larven im See, beim Saubermachen vor wenigen Wochen habe ich einige Wenige aus dem Wasser gehakt. In der Hoffnung, das warmes Wetter vielleicht einige mehr hervorzaubert, werde ich mal schauen ob was geht. Der See ist ja nur Laub, weicher Boden und Schlamm, irgendwo müssen doch Ansammlungen dieser sein.


----------



## Matrix85 (23. April 2017)

*AW: sind Mückenlarven in Deutschland erlaubt?*

Am besten sind flache und verschlammte Tümpel. Den Grund aufwühlen und dann mit einem feinem Kescher die Larven sieben. 
Oder einfach online bestellen;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. April 2017)

*AW: sind Mückenlarven in Deutschland erlaubt?*



Matrix85 schrieb:


> Am besten sind flache und verschlammte Tümpel. Den Grund aufwühlen und dann mit einem feinem Kescher die Larven sieben.
> Oder einfach online bestellen;-)



Mein See ist Flach, voller Schlamm und mit Sicherheit voooolllllllllller Mückenlarven. Bestellen würde ich die Dinger nicht, da wäre ich dann doch zu geizig für. Aber schauen wir mal, vielleicht Zauber ich ja welcher aus meinem Hausgewässer.


----------



## BERND2000 (23. April 2017)

*AW: sind Mückenlarven in Deutschland erlaubt?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Mückenlarven fangen ist übrigens erlaubt.
> Als Fischnährtiere fallen sie unter das Fischereirecht, also braucht man eine Fischereierlaubnis für das Gewässer.


 
 Ist das so?
 Ich dachte immer ein Angelschein berechtigt einen mit zugelassenen Fanggerät, sich gefangene (nicht geschützte)Fische als Nahrung anzueignen.

 Die Fischnährtiere sind auch Bestandteil eines Fischereirechtes, was der normale Angler aber nicht hat.
 Viele der Fischnährtiere sind zudem noch zusätzlich extra geschützt, wie zum Beispiel Lurche.

 Fakt ist aber das man ohne Fischereirecht , beim Tümpeln in die Grundlage eines bestehenden Fischereirecht eingreift.

 Aber mal im Ernst, lasst die Leute doch Ihre Larven und Krebstiere Keschern.
 Es sind am Anfang der Nahrungskette unglaubliche Mengen.

 Mir haben Aquarianer berichtet das sie früher Unmengen von Mückenlarven in den Abflüssen der Kläranlagen fingen.
 Früher halt, als es noch keine B-Stufen gab.
 Na ja, ich reagiere auf die Biester allergisch, für mich ist das allso nichts.


----------



## Michael.S (23. April 2017)

*AW: sind Mückenlarven in Deutschland erlaubt?*

Alternative wären Tubifex  , Schlammröhrenwürmer , kann man lebend und auch getrocknet kaufen , gibt auch einen speciellen Kleber dafür


----------



## Sneep (23. April 2017)

*AW: sind Mückenlarven in Deutschland erlaubt?*

Hallo,

@ Bernd. Du darfst die Mückenlarven auch nicht essen, sondern musst sie an den Haken machen. 
Vom Essen wird mir auch immer schlecht.:q

Die rechtliche Diskussion Bernd - Laichzeit werte ich mal 1:0 für Bernd.

Das Fischereirecht erlaubt es mir, herrenlose Fische zu fangen und zu meinem Eigentum zu machen. Das umfasst auch Krebse. Da steht nichts von Fischnährtieren drin.

Der Fragensteller stammt aus Aachen, das liegt bekanntlich in NRW. 
In solchen Fällen erhellt ein Blick ins Gesetz ungemein.
Hier ist es § 16 LFischVO NRW 

_§ 16_
_ Entnahme von Wirbellosen und Laich_
_Fischnährtiere und Laich dürfen ohne Zustimmung des Fischereiberechtigten nicht aus dem Wasser entnommen werden._


Der Fischereiberechtigte ist der Besitzer des Grundstückes oder bei Fließgewässern die Fischereigenossenschaft.

Man braucht also die Genehmigung des _*Verpächters*_

Diese Genehmigung ist nicht Bestandteil des übergebenen Fischrechts.

Wer ohne dessen Genehmigung Fischnährtiere entnimmt begeht eine OW nach Landesfischereiverordnung.

Wird durch falsches Sammeln die oberste, helle Schlammschicht zerstört ist ggf. eine Entschädigung fällig, weil es dann lange dauert bis dort wieder Mückenlarven gesammelt werden können.

Zum Einsatz als Köder. 
Mückenlarven sind keinesfalls verboten. Wenn Verbote bestehen, stammen diese aus den Vereinen selbst.
Vielfach wurden die Larven bei Wettbewerben verboten um allen Anglern eine Chance zu geben. Es gab da ein Wettrüsten, wer die meisten Larven füttern konnte. Das wollte man unterbinden.

Noch eine Bemerkung zu den Larven. 
Die hier besprochene Mückenlarve ist die Larve von verschiedenen Zuckmückenarten.
Diese kommen fast ausschließlich in Bächen vor.

Wenn in einem Teich Larven vorkommen, sind das in der Regel so genannten Vers-de-Vase (Chironomus plumosus). Diese Art ist wesentlich größer als die normale Zuckmücke. Vers de Vase kommt meist einzeln unter verfaulenden Blättern vor. Diese wurden als Hakenköder benutzt. Zum Anfüttern viel zu schade.

Hier kann man sehen, welchen Aufwand ich hier betreiben muss.*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ORP6UU1-RU

*sneEp


----------

